
Show HN: Pitikapp – Monitor your computer from a mobile device - dydil
https://www.pitikapp.com/
======
dydil
I couldn't find a good application to monitor my PC from my tablet (not
working, not good looking, too complicated, ...), so I went for the simplest
solution: I made my own!

The goal was to have something simple to use and that the user can customize
as much as possible.

The server requires a Windows computer and the client can run on iOS and
Android.

